# Tp link wireless router security help pls



## Phoenix_1275 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, was wondering if someone could help me with a set up problem.

Am using Windows Vista on wireless laptop connecting through Virgin Media broadband until today was sick of trailing wires so decided to go wireless.

Wireless Router is TP-Link WR641G at present it is set up without security ( I know I must be mad, but am tearing my hair out trying to figure out how to set up the security).

Have changed the user name and password, but when it comes to enabling the wireless security that is where i'm coming unstuck.

Options are for WEP WPA/WPA2 WPA-PSK WPA2-PSK which I suppose are standard to all most wireless routers. The problem is when I use WEP and input a password (128bit) key 26 chars on Key 1... the router accepts the password but then blocks all access with an error message on Network Sharing saying

'the settings saved on this computer do not match the requirements of the network'

have tried 64 bit key and same error message appears.

After reading a few posts I realise that WEP apparently isn't very secure but when I tried to input a WPA/WPA2 key the system asks for a Radius Server IP and password and I have no idea what this is....

Then looked at WPA2-PSK and entered a passphrase,,,which system accepted.
then blocked internet access with same error message as before... doesn't match network requirements.

Sorry if this is long winded... could someone please tell me what I am doing wrong  am going round in circles... am not usually this thick, but appear to be giving that impression at the moment.

Any help greatly appreciated....


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Enable WPA2-PSK if your computer(s) support that. Else use WPA-PSK. If you can't connect, delete the profile for your wireless network on that computer, scan for networks, and connect. Make the passphrase at least 8 upper and lower case letters and numbers (do not use dictionary words).


----------

